# Ypres / Ghent



## redhand (May 26, 2017)

Is the riverside car park close to the municipal site in ypres still a wild camp option
anyone have any suggestions for ghent
thanks in advance


----------



## groyne (May 27, 2017)

We stayed at Sporthalle Dribeek in Ghent in April, it's just off the Motorway, so there's a bit of traffic noise. The good bit is that you are a couple of minutes walk to the tram stop that goes right into the center.

Google Maps

There's this place as well. 

Google Maps

Both free.


----------



## redhand (May 29, 2017)

Groyne
thanks for that stayed at the one 10 mins cycle ride from town
no facilities but perfect setting to explore gent


----------



## Mick H (May 29, 2017)

( Is the riverside car park close to the municipal site in ypres still a wild camp option )


Yes, It's still possible to park here, but now,with much reduced parking, for motorhomes. Still ok, though, although there is noise from the skateboard facility.


----------



## redhand (May 29, 2017)

Previously we have stayed at the unoffical riverside in ypres this time there were no other MHs there  so we went to the new one  outside. Good value for 8 yoyos elec inc but you need old style connector


----------

